# Welche Hardware/Software ist nötig um Siemens Pac Stromzähler auszulesen?



## Kleinstein (27 Oktober 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

der Titel sagt eigentlich schon alles aus, muss mich aber aufrichtig entschuldigen weil ich kompletter Laie in dem Thema bin.
Ich habe eine Grundlegende Frage für mich selbst, weil ich einfach nicht verstehe wie ich alles am optimalsten aufsetzen könnte.

Ich hab mehrere Pac3220 Geräte und kann diese in Powerconfig verbinden und einsehen.

Was genau an Hard und Software wäre nötig, um die Daten der Pac's auszuwerten bzw. zu archivieren? 
Ziel wäre Monatlichen Verbrauch einsehen zu können um diesen dann vermerken zu können, mehr nicht.


Brauch ich dafür ein S-7 -/Powercenter - Gerät? oder ist diese Powermanager Software allein ausreichend?
Ich wäre wirklich um Jeden Beitrag sehr Dankbar.


----------



## PN/DP (27 Oktober 2022)

Welche PAC Geräte genau hast Du? (Artikelnummer)
Womit willst Du die Werte auslesen? Eine SPS, ein PC, ein HMI-Panel, ...?
Wie ist das Auslesegerät mit den PACs verbunden?
Wo willst Du die Werte auswerten und archivieren?

Harald


----------



## Kleinstein (27 Oktober 2022)

Welche PAC Geräte genau hast Du? (Artikelnummer)
_PAC3200_ - 7KM2112-0BA00-3AA0
PAC3220 - 7KM3220-1BA01-1EA0

Womit willst Du die Werte auslesen? Eine SPS, ein PC, ein HMI-Panel, ...?
Ein PC wäre da, man würde aber wenn es nötig ist sowas wie das Powercenter 3000 anschaffen.

Wie ist das Auslesegerät mit den PACs verbunden?
Über die Ethernet Schnittstelle ist jeder der Zähler mit im Netzwerk

Wo willst Du die Werte auswerten und archivieren?
Am PC der ebenfalls im Netzwerk angebunden ist


----------



## PN/DP (27 Oktober 2022)

Die Geräte können per Modbus TCP ausgelesen werden. Zusätzliche Hardware wird nicht benötigt.
Du könntest Dir einen Modbus TCP Client programmieren. Oder etwas mit Excel und einer Lib basteln.
Oder mit einer WinCC (Advanced) Runtime die Werte auslesen und exportieren.
Oder mit einer Energiemanagement-Software auslesen und exportieren, wie z.B. Janitza GridVis.
Es gibt bestimmt auch schon fertige "easy" Lösungen, wenn es etwas kosten darf (ich kenne aber keine).






						Mit Excel Modbus TCP Zählerwert täglich auslesen
					

Hallo ich habe folgendes Problem, ich muss über Modbus TCP einen Zählerwert täglich in ein Excel Schreiben. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit dies driekt in Excel zu machen oder gibt es da vl schon was fertiges? Für Vorschläge wäre ich sehr dankbar LG Alex




					www.sps-forum.de
				






			modbus client library - Google Suche
		


PS: Ist das bei Dir eine industrielle oder eine Home/DIY-Anwendung?

Harald


----------



## Blockmove (27 Oktober 2022)

@PN/DP 
Da braucht man gar nicht soviel basteln.
Zum Auslesen kann man Node RED verwenden und damit auch in eine Datenbank schreiben.
Ist komplett kostenlos.


----------



## Kleinstein (27 Oktober 2022)

Das ist alles eine DIY Anwendung @PN/DP

Ich danke euch für das Feedback. Ich versteh leider nicht viel vom programmieren, erst recht nicht in Bezug auf Modbus und Netzwerke, deswegen werde ich wahrscheinlich versuchen eine Software zu kaufen o.ä.


----------

